# Hiyerrrrrrr! (:



## Laura-Ash (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm Laura, i'm 19 and i've had previous experience with hamsters and rats and am thinking about getting a mouse or two.

See'ya round! x


----------



## Anne (Mar 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi and Welcome!


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

Hello Laura and welcome. You've come to the right place for anything mouse related, good luck in your search for mice.


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

Hiya and Welcome


----------



## Rosewood (Oct 7, 2010)

Yay! Someone who lives near me!! Hi!


----------

